# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Any production kats with suguha hamon?

## Benjamin P.

Okay, as far as I know, these are the only production katanas with suguha (straight) hamon:

- Hanwei PK (older gen.)
- Hanwei Wind and Thunder (and wak; for that matter, the Tsunami/Great Wave wak)
- Bugei Shobu (and wak)

Is that all there is, or did I miss any others?  Personally, I was pretty crushed when the new gen of PK didn't have suguha like the older gen.  I don't know if anyone else out there felt the same way....  The W&T or Bugei Shobu are, for me, just too heavy and a bit too expensive.

I mean... I got so desperate I looked into getting one custom made by Zhang (of Zhi swords fame)... who told me that they can't do straight hamon unless it's wire-brushed (faux artificial hamon)... which was a huge bummer...

Any advice?  Did I miss one?  I really don't mind the classic PK, except I'd have to carve a whole new core and I learned the hard way that's a big headache for someone as inexperienced as I am....   :Frown:

----------


## Andrew Thornton

The Generation2 BWT Japanese Katana has suguha hamon (barely visible, though). Butouken swords are suguha for the most part, though they claim a mild midare.

----------


## Remy B

Truth be told, it is harder to get a perfect looking suguha hamon than to get one of these gunome midare hamon most production blades have going on.  :Smilie:

----------


## Benjamin P.

Doesn't the BWT come with bo-hi standard?  I'm not a big fan of bo-hi.... although I guess beggars shouldn't be choosers..  LOL...

If anyone here owns a BWT kat and has pictures (not the ones from the website... I've already seen those), I'd really appreciate it!   :Smilie:  

I think KC blades used to have suguha.. or suguha with little variation...  but I'm looking for suguha that is as well-done and straight (without any waves) like the PC PK.  I guess maybe I'd just be better off just getting a PK and sending it to someone like Matt Baldwin for a overhaul and new tsuka...  what do you guys think?

----------


## Jo P.

The closest to suguha I have is my Cheness 9260 wakizashi in shirasaya, and it isn't entirely straight. (Plus the hamon isn't real, due to the steel type.)

Let it be known that suguha is my favorite.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remy B

Then you'd love my Wakizashi!  :Big Grin:  (which is in no way a production blade, i hate stating the obvious but i rather do it before someone else does:P)

----------


## Andrew Thornton

Yeah BWT has hi standard. And it sounds like it bends a little on hard targets, which is why I don't dig bo-hi either. And 9260 can take a hamon, check out the cheness Kaze. It's differentially treated. The hamon is a bit more subtle.

----------


## Benjamin P.

No disrespect to Cheness or any Cheness owners... but after reading about the boshi issue in a recent thread, I know I won't be buying one of their differentially hardened blades until they address the issue.  I'm too much of a n00b to actually understand all the reasons why it's a bad thing... but I just don't want to spend that much money on something with known flaw in the blade, you know?  Other parts of the hardware can be fixed or replaced, more or less...  but the blade itself?  foggedaboutit~~   :Smilie:

----------


## les yeich

i used to have a bwt. it wasn't quite what i would call suguha, and it was very visible. i have some pics somewhere of some destructive testing, but it wasn't with a digital, so i'd have to find them before i scan them. i've planned a write-up for quite some time. in my opinion it's one of the more under-appreciated blades on the market. a lot of performance.

----------


## Aaron Justice

I was chatting with Derrick Guo from Dynasty Forge a bit ago and he says they do get suguha hamons mixed in with their blades now and then, though they usually aren't requested.

Judging from the way they look, I would request them more often. The suguha hamon is a nice break from the usual notare or gunome hamon.

----------

